# November Calendar Photo Contest - Vote Here



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Adele - Callie*








*AquaClaraCanines*








*Bailey & Bentley - Bailey*








*BeauShel - Beau & Bama*








*carrie - Carrie*








*Claires Friend - Erin*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*DanielleH - London*








*desilu - Lucy & Desi*








*Dixies Mom - Dixie*








*DSlats - Mason*








*Duke06 - Raul & Princess*








*fostermom - Jasper*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*frank1 - Moses & Phoebe*








*GoldenLover84 - Tucker*








*GriffynsMom - Jake*








*Heidi36oh - Peanut, Jack & Rusty*








*Hudson - Asha*








*Jazz & Jules - Jasmine & Jules*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Joe - Lila*








*kerriibear's golden kids - Jessie & Nemo*








*Maggies mom - The Whole Gang*








*Rilands - Riley*








*Sunny Delight*








*THE HONEY WOLVES - Lucy & Jaime*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*timm - Katie*


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Another great month of pictures......


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Geeeeezzzzzzz.....I can't decide.....these are all wonderful pictures!!!! Your dogs are beautiful!!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

This one is extremely tough! I have no idea who to vote for. Can I vote for them all.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

bmp........


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

went with DaniellH and London - loved that pic-


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

THE HONEY WOLVES said:


> went with DaniellH and London - loved that pic-


awww thanks


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Only a couple more days to vote.....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I had a pupper I had to vote for on this one


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> I had a pupper I had to vote for on this one


It's been tough all year...we've had some GREAT pictures.

I can't wait to finish the calendar...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am ready to hang one on the wall.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

rick.. I dunno why I clicked on tucker I didn't man to lol can you change m vote or is it too late...i cant hink right tonight my bainr is messedu p or something.

i wanan vote for londons pic, ita a very good photo.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Good grief your typing is bad. Sure you didn;t have a stroke?????


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I dunno whats a stroke ? lol anyway rick please change my vote if you can...serosly dont know why I clicked on my own dog....


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

I just had to vote for the pic of Jake from Griffynsmom. That pic reminded me so much of *my own* Jake who's been at the bridge now for almost a year and a half.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

bmping.......


----------

